# Audio out from iPhone/iPod Question



## mstaylor (Jan 9, 2012)

Simple question that I should know. I was just informed I have a small event that the presenter wants to use either an Iphone or Ipod for music. I don't use anything with an I in it so I don't stock cables for it. Does the same cable work for both an Iphone and an Ipod? I looked at Best Buy's site and they listed one cable and it said Iphones and selected Ipods, so I'm unsure what I need. The problem is I just found out and it is tomorrow morning. I suppose I need to go from whatever the device uses to an 1/8 or 1/4 to get it into my sound board.


----------



## Les (Jan 9, 2012)

Should be just a regular 1/8" for the iPhone output. I've hooked in to mixers this way several times and don't recall needing a special cable, as long as it's stereo. Any iPod I've dealt with (only a few) have been the same.


----------



## MNicolai (Jan 9, 2012)

mstaylor said:


> Simple question that I should know. I was just informed I have a small event that the presenter wants to use either an Iphone or Ipod for music. I don't use anything with an I in it so I don't stock cables for it. Does the same cable work for both an Iphone and an Ipod? I looked at Best Buy's site and they listed one cable and it said Iphones and selected Ipods, so I'm unsure what I need. The problem is I just found out and it is tomorrow morning. I suppose I need to go from whatever the device uses to an 1/8 or 1/4 to get it into my sound board.



You can just use a 1/8" TRS (tip/ring/sleeve) Stereo cable coming out of the headphone jack. Don't buy something proprietary to adapt out of the dock connector.

I use a 1/8" stereo to dual RCA mono cable, then use two RCA>1/4" TS (tip/sleeve) Mono adapters. If you have something like a Mackie with dedicated 1/4" Line inputs, that's all you need.

If you need to get to XLR to get into the mixer, a couple DI boxes will do in addition to the above cable and adapters.

Most theatres and sound guys have at least a handful of these kinds of adapters and cables, and if you don't already have what you need, you can find everything for maybe $10 at Radioshack.

Two Notes:
1) If you use an iPhone, have the user put it in Airplane Mode first. This disables incoming/outgoing phone calls, text messages, etc. It means if somebody calls while the phone is playing music, the ringtone doesn't play through the sound system (and no, Silent mode via the switch on the side of the phone is not good enough for this -- you need Airplane mode)

2) If you have to get to XLR, you must use DI boxes. I know a TD who blew up an old iPod of his by using an 1/8" to XLR adapter cable, and forgot to turn off phantom power, inadvertently sending +48v to the headphone jack, destroying the iPod. DI boxes make certain you're protected from things like that.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 9, 2012)

You can also get line level balancers that will convert your iPod level signal to a XLR mic or XLR(1/4") line.

You really only need a 1/8" TRS - dual 1/4" TS and run them on a stereo channel or two mono channels panned hard.

If you stick to 1/4" vs. XLR you won't blow any iDevices up. You can use your consoles gain to bump up the signal if required or pad if not. I usually run iPods between 50-100% volume.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jan 9, 2012)

65535 said:


> You can also get line level balancers that will convert your iPod level signal to a XLR mic or XLR(1/4") line.
> 
> You really only need a 1/8" TRS - dual 1/4" TS and run them on a stereo channel or two mono channels panned hard.
> 
> If you stick to 1/4" vs. XLR you won't blow any iDevices up. You can use your consoles gain to bump up the signal if required or pad if not. I usually run iPods between 50-100% volume.


 
I'd suggest a DI, I'd let you borrow mine if you paid for shipping, its just a simple 3.5mm or rca to xlr with ground lift and 3 level pads for each side (stereo) I picked it up off of DBRC-2A. works not only on ipods, but anything that changes from AC to DC current. So laptops, computers or anything else that needs to be plugged in/charging while being used.


----------



## mstaylor (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks guys, I am using a Mackie and will be going to 1/4 inputs. I've got an 1/8 to 1/4 but I was told you needed another adapter because Istuff was slightly different. I just found out I need to try a VCR in too. Not hard but VCR?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 9, 2012)

VCR, like, for VHS tapes? 

Not as cool as Laserdisc.


----------



## avkid (Jan 9, 2012)

To use an inline mic/earbud you need a 3.5mm TRRS connector.


----------



## mstaylor (Jan 9, 2012)

gafftapegreenia said:


> VCR, like, for VHS tapes?
> 
> Not as cool as Laserdisc.


Yep, VHS tapes. I don't know what this presentation is but it should prove interesting.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jan 10, 2012)

mstaylor said:


> Yep, VHS tapes. I don't know what this presentation is but it should prove interesting.


 RCA to 1/4" should work fine as well..


----------



## mstaylor (Jan 10, 2012)

DuckJordan said:


> RCA to 1/4" should work fine as well..


I'm good with that one, I just can't believe he is using VHS tape.


----------



## museav (Jan 10, 2012)

mstaylor said:


> I'm good with that one, I just can't believe he is using VHS tape.


We still have a VHS deck and a Beta deck (my wife worked for Sony at that time) around the house because we have some many tapes and have not transferred them. I still occasionally find similar situations with corporations and academic institutions where they have content on VHS tapes and laserdiscs that they do not have in any other format. That's why I still include composite video inputs in just about every system.

And laserdiscs aren't nearly as cool as RCA's SelectaVision VideoDisc, otherwise known as Capacitance Electronic Disc or CED.


----------



## mstaylor (Jan 11, 2012)

museav said:


> We still have a VHS deck and a Beta deck (my wife worked for Sony at that time) around the house because we have some many tapes and have not transferred them. I still occasionally find similar situations with corporations and academic institutions where they have content on VHS tapes and laserdiscs that they do not have in any other format. That's why I still include composite video inputs in just about every system.
> 
> And laserdiscs aren't nearly as cool as RCA's SelectaVision VideoDisc, otherwise known as Capacitance Electronic Disc or CED.


Well that was a disaster. He decided to use the Iphone instead of his Ipod. I told him he needed to put it on airplane mode. He insisted he didn't, muting everything was fine.  It played one song and quit. I hooked my computor up and used it instead. The VHS tape was fine except the deck was a Montgomery Ward deck. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jan 11, 2012)

mstaylor said:


> Well that was a disaster. He decided to use the Iphone instead of his Ipod. I told him he needed to put it on airplane mode. He insisted he didn't, muting everything was fine.  It played one song and quit. I hooked my computor up and used it instead. The VHS tape was fine except the deck was a Montgomery Ward deck. Thanks for the help guys.


 
And this is why they are clients, I wish more people would understand when we make a suggestion it has merit. I too had an issue similar to this so  is probably the most accurate we've got next to face palm..


----------



## c3sar (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm going to throw my 2 cents here, even though the above comments are correct in how to connect the ipod to the mixer.

Invest in a D'san LSP-1 ( i.e. laptop sound port ), it will provide you with a ground lift and balances the ipod signal into one mono XLR output. It's somewhat steep at $80 but I've been using one for years now and it's never let me down.


----------



## howlingwolf487 (Jan 11, 2012)

c3sar said:


> Invest in a D'san LSP-1 ( i.e. laptop sound port ), it will provide you with a ground lift and balances the ipod signal into one mono XLR output. It's somewhat steep at $80 but I've been using one for years now and it's never let me down.


 
The OP might also want to consider adding this little guy to his arsenal.


----------



## bishopthomas (Jan 11, 2012)

Why are either of those devices useful? The first one is a single purpose DI with a volume control (isn't that what a mixer is for?). The second product is even more limited in use and again only provides a ground lift. If you need to balance the signal and/or lift the ground then just stick a DI in between, something you probably have anyway and can use for multiple sources rather than strictly a computer.


----------



## mstaylor (Jan 12, 2012)

c3sar said:


> I'm going to throw my 2 cents here, even though the above comments are correct in how to connect the ipod to the mixer.
> 
> Invest in a D'san LSP-1 ( i.e. laptop sound port ), it will provide you with a ground lift and balances the ipod signal into one mono XLR output. It's somewhat steep at $80 but I've been using one for years now and it's never let me down.


I actually have one on order. Bishopthomas, the advantage is it frees up a DI. When I'm working with a sound company with a drawer full of DIs then I don't worry about it. When I go into my arena breakout rooms, many times it is easier for me to use stuff in my personal kit. I carry one DI which I use to tie a small Mackie into the system. I carry an assortment of cables and adapters.


----------



## museav (Jan 12, 2012)

bishopthomas said:


> Why are either of those devices useful? The first one is a single purpose DI with a volume control (isn't that what a mixer is for?). The second product is even more limited in use and again only provides a ground lift. If you need to balance the signal and/or lift the ground then just stick a DI in between, something you probably have anyway and can use for multiple sources rather than strictly a computer.


If all you have available is a line input then a DI may not be of much help. The Peavey device is essentially a very basic USB audio interface that provides mono or stereo out potentially compatible with mic or line inputs. I believe that there is no needing to load special drivers or software for it. I believe that Andy Leviss at DucksEchoSound.com was working on a similar product, but the web site is undergoing renovation so I can't verify from that if it ever came to fruition.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jan 12, 2012)

mstaylor said:


> I actually have one on order. Bishopthomas, the advantage is it frees up a DI. When I'm working with a sound company with a drawer full of DIs then I don't worry about it. When I go into my arena breakout rooms, many times it is easier for me to use stuff in my personal kit. I carry one DI which I use to tie a small Mackie into the system. I carry an assortment of cables and adapters.


 

We actually use several of these at our Convention Center space. Great for when a presenter just needs to plug in the room control, and when the client doesn't want to pay for the tech which would you rather give them. A sound board or that little device?


----------



## pmolsonmus (Jan 12, 2012)

I like these for this type of situation. Works great for a single multimedia presenter. 1/8th inch inputs, rca for audio plus a mic input. The volume pot only affects the line in.


----------



## bishopthomas (Jan 12, 2012)

You're saying because it has volume control there's no need for someone to be present to operate the sound system? That's kind of scary... Besides, don't computers and a lot of software have volume controls? To each his own; if it works for you then great. I just would rather have something that can be used for multiple sources rather than a single purpose device. To say it "frees up a DI" to have one around doesn't make sense. Buy another DI instead and you don't need to free up a DI, you'll have enough to make it work. And when you need just one more DI for an acoustic show or technologically advanced bluegrass group then you'll have it. You're not going to stick that 1/8" thing with a volume control on an acoustic guitar, are you?

Again, just my opinion.


----------



## bishopthomas (Jan 12, 2012)

pmolsonmus said:


> I like these for this type of situation. Works great for a single multimedia presenter. 1/8th inch inputs, rca for audio plus a mic input. The volume pot only affects the line in.


 
That's perfect. I have several Radial A/V DI's that have multiple inputs. It makes it usable for a variety of sources rather than a single purpose device.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 13, 2012)

This may be the same thing Bishop was talking about above. I'm a big fan of the Radial JPC. You get 1/4" TRS, 1/8"TRS, RCA Inputs, and RCA through puts, all leading to balanced XLR outputs. It's a sweet little box that handles just about anything you throw at it for $200. Plus it does an outstanding job of eliminating ground loops.


----------



## djyojoe (Jan 13, 2012)

c3sar said:


> I'm going to throw my 2 cents here, even though the above comments are correct in how to connect the ipod to the mixer.
> 
> Invest in a D'san LSP-1 ( i.e. laptop sound port ), it will provide you with a ground lift and balances the ipod signal into one mono XLR output. It's somewhat steep at $80 but I've been using one for years now and it's never let me down.



Don't spend $80 when you can spend $50 for the same thing from
Rapco They also make one the costs a little less without the ground lift as well.
I keep one of these in the bag of tricks and get's used often.
I also use the Whirlwind PCDI. It has the 1/8" TRS and RCA inputs, With Pad, GND Lift, Stereo/Mono Switch. It's another great product that I use often. You can pick one up for $100 or so. I also have the Radial JPC. Another Great Product. I just don't like there price.


----------



## mstaylor (Jan 13, 2012)

bishopthomas said:


> You're saying because it has volume control there's no need for someone to be present to operate the sound system? That's kind of scary... Besides, don't computers and a lot of software have volume controls? To each his own; if it works for you then great. I just would rather have something that can be used for multiple sources rather than a single purpose device. To say it "frees up a DI" to have one around doesn't make sense. Buy another DI instead and you don't need to free up a DI, you'll have enough to make it work. And when you need just one more DI for an acoustic show or technologically advanced bluegrass group then you'll have it. You're not going to stick that 1/8" thing with a volume control on an acoustic guitar, are you?
> 
> Again, just my opinion.


I would rather have several DIs to carry around but they don't carry in my kit well. My kit is filled with what I buy myself. I would like to carry a DI with multiple imputs but I am not spending $200.00 for something that I would only need occasionally.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Jan 14, 2012)

This has likely been covered in this surprisingly long thread, but:

1/8" TRS to two 1/4" TS cable will work for most any computer or iDevice.

If the mixer has only XLR inputs, a 1/8" TRS to two XLR-M will work, BUT make SURE that phantom power is turned off on those channels. If phantom cannot be turned off, then use DIs.


----------

